# exorcism



## Buckmoses (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it real? Can anyone beside Jesus do one?


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes and Yes.


----------



## Free Willie (Mar 2, 2009)

Ditto and Ditto.


----------



## earl (Mar 2, 2009)

This is going to be a good one !


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2009)

We have performed hundreds over the past 40 years, why you ask ?
First one I was involved in was a 12-13 year old boy, it took 6 men to hold him down and we exorcised 7 demons from him, his father was a Santeria Babalao(African/Cuban  Witchcraft priest) His father later converted and we exorcise several demons from Him and his wife.

We have learned a lot specially about Santeria demons, they are usually very low ranking demons and get out easily, although there is a branch of Santeria called Paleros(Sticks)which is very hard core, they even do human sacrifice and steal bodies from cemeteries (Right here in Miami).
Those take a battle to get them out , they are more highly Ranked.
We found out that in the demonology there are ranks , such Sargent Lieutenants Captain, commanders etc, the same as any well organized government.
One of these days I will finish my experiences in a book.


----------



## fivesolas (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes and yes. The Lord has been merciful where I have seen this and participated in it. God is powerful to deliver folks in the Name of Jesus.


----------



## ToLog (Mar 2, 2009)

i've heard "tell" of folks who went into some kind of cult or something, and had a piece of their "psyche" completely sheared off. 

but, beyond that, how does one choose who to "exocise" and whom not?  are the "patients" referred by credible psychologists and Psychiatrists, or otherwise?

are there any approvals required by Medically trained individuals, or is it important not to involve them?

just askin....

i'm just, as a layman, trying to steer us away from a layman's discussion of schizophrenia and all, ok?


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2009)

The Spiritual has nothing to do with science, the mentally ill is a different story ,although we have found mentally ill people in hospitals that were possessed and we found many who thought they were possessed and were simply mentally ill.
There are manifestations that possessed people go through that indicates possession, such as speaking in strange voices and strange languages, moving of objects, fearing God , unable to say God's name etc etc.

I had a couple that came into church looking for physical healing, they had being sick for years.
when they came forward they became like stuck to the floor and couldn't walk , their eyes rolled back into their heads and started to growl, I simply walk up to them and said Satan release them in the name of Yeshua Hamasshiach, the woman screamed and said don't mention that name ! I said Yeshuah ! she fell back about 10 feet in top of the ladies in the front row, that man fell face down and vomited the stinkiest thing anyone ever smelled, immediately they both were fine, but didn't know where they were, and it took some doing to find out where they lived because they could not remember, when the house was found the inside was nothing but an altar to African gods, everything was burned and they have being healthy for over 10 years.


----------



## ToLog (Mar 2, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> fearing God , unable to say God's name etc etc.




  oh my! i didn't even think God's Name was supposed to be uttered by the practicing Hebrews. Of course, i could have been wrong.

as far as fearing a God that might pinch someone's head-off if they did wrong, well that sounds like a type or kind of cultural shock, but i have no clue, just speaking as a layman here.

being possessed by a spirit that causes one to fear God (Almighty, Creator) couldn't be a good thing in a world that spins on God's Providence.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes and Yes.

Never witnessed it myself but my pastor has.  I get cold chills down my spine thinking about the pure evil that can do that.


----------



## earl (Mar 2, 2009)

Lowjack , is this akin to the faith healing like you see on TV? If not how is it different ?  When you say speaking in strange languages , is it similar to speaking in tongues as discussed on this forum ? Trying to get my ducks in a row before I comment.


----------



## ToLog (Mar 2, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> Never witnessed it myself but my pastor has.  I get cold chills down my spine thinking about the pure evil that can do that.



if'n ya are into Exocisms for fun, profit, understanding & spirituality, i suggest you pick up a few volumes of Dr. Malachi Martins books referencing  Exocism, and his experiences while serving in the Vatican and other assignments, etc.

Read-up.

he's a Writer, and more.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 2, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> We have performed hundreds over the past 40 years, why you ask ?
> First one I was involved in was a 12-13 year old boy, it took 6 men to hold him down and we exorcised 7 demons from him, his father was a Santeria Babalao(African/Cuban  Witchcraft priest) His father later converted and we exorcise several demons from Him and his wife.
> 
> We have learned a lot specially about Santeria demons, they are usually very low ranking demons and get out easily, although there is a branch of Santeria called Paleros(Sticks)which is very hard core, they even do human sacrifice and steal bodies from cemeteries (Right here in Miami).
> ...


Lowjack,

You've got more experience here than most I suspect.

Do you think certain religions are "started" by demonically possessed people? Or by demonic influence?

Satanic Verses was written around the idea that Islam is.


----------



## Tim L (Mar 2, 2009)

Lowjack: Have you come up on people that had been possessed from horsing around with ouigi boards?


----------



## fivesolas (Mar 2, 2009)

Rouster said:


> Lowjack: Have you come up on people that had been possessed from horsing around with ouigi boards?



I did. I encountered a younger man involved in that type of witchcraft mixed with drug use.


----------



## jawja_peach (Mar 2, 2009)

*Ooooohhhh!!!*



fivesolas said:


> I did. I encountered a younger man involved in that type of witchcraft mixed with drug use.



OH MY GOODNESS!! LET ME TELL YA! I saw commercials on t.v. about those boards and that was all I wanted for my 11th. birthday. Well, I got it. I had no idea what it was. I mean my gosh, it was made by the same men as Kandy Land??!! Right? So, I took it to school. I didn't know what it was. I went to church by myself, from the time I was 3. But never told about witchcraft. I thought that was cool. Ya know. Not against God. Well, OMG!!! My teacher, then began to tell me what it was. On the bus I put it in a seat by itself, then when I got home I was crying my eyes out. I told my mom what she said, and what it was and my mom reassured me that it was nothing more than a game. But I always felt different. Sometimes at night, I would get a weird feeling, and it would come to my mind. I had it shoved up in my closet as far as I could. I didn't feel right about it and didn't want it, but it was my b-day present, and it wasn't like I got a million gifts. One or two at the most. I eventually forgot about it. And it moved with me to my home...the into our dream home that we now live in. As soon as I saw it, it went in the heater. I remember hearing a preacher preach about such, and how Satan and Demon possessions can creep in your home and family through them. I don't really believe that, but I chucked it in our wood stove just the same. I believe just as the Bible says that where God is, Evil can't be, as God can't look upon sin, which is the reason why He looked away as Jesus gave up the Ghost for He BORE ALL OUR SINS. So up the chimney it went....


----------



## ToLog (Mar 2, 2009)

jawja_peach said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! LET ME TELL YA! I saw commercials on t.v. about those boards and that was all I wanted for my 11th. birthday. Well, I got it. I had no idea what it was. I mean my gosh, it was made by the same men as Kandy Land??!! Right? So, I took it to school. I didn't know what it was. I went to church by myself, from the time I was 3. But never told about witchcraft. I thought that was cool. Ya know. Not against God. Well, OMG!!! My teacher, then began to tell me what it was. On the bus I put it in a seat by itself, then when I got home I was crying my eyes out. I told my mom what she said, and what it was and my mom reassured me that it was nothing more than a game. But I always felt different. Sometimes at night, I would get a weird feeling, and it would come to my mind. I had it shoved up in my closet as far as I could. I didn't feel right about it and didn't want it, but it was my b-day present, and it wasn't like I got a million gifts. One or two at the most. I eventually forgot about it. And it moved with me to my home...the into our dream home that we now live in. As soon as I saw it, it went in the heater. I remember hearing a preacher preach about such, and how Satan and Demon possessions can creep in your home and family through them. I don't really believe that, but I chucked it in our wood stove just the same. I believe just as the Bible says that where God is, Evil can't be, as God can't look upon sin, which is the reason why He looked away as Jesus gave up the Ghost for He BORE ALL OUR SINS. So up the chimney it went....



that's what i say, too. just burn it in the woodheater. no problem, it's gone.. 

well, maybe before burning it, it's ok to send it on it's way, right?


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 2, 2009)

jawja_peach said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! LET ME TELL YA! I saw commercials on t.v. about those boards and that was all I wanted for my 11th. birthday. Well, I got it. I had no idea what it was. I mean my gosh, it was made by the same men as Kandy Land??!! Right? So, I took it to school. I didn't know what it was. I went to church by myself, from the time I was 3. But never told about witchcraft. I thought that was cool. Ya know. Not against God. Well, OMG!!! My teacher, then began to tell me what it was. On the bus I put it in a seat by itself, then when I got home I was crying my eyes out. I told my mom what she said, and what it was and my mom reassured me that it was nothing more than a game. But I always felt different. Sometimes at night, I would get a weird feeling, and it would come to my mind. I had it shoved up in my closet as far as I could. I didn't feel right about it and didn't want it, but it was my b-day present, and it wasn't like I got a million gifts. One or two at the most. I eventually forgot about it. And it moved with me to my home...the into our dream home that we now live in. As soon as I saw it, it went in the heater. I remember hearing a preacher preach about such, and how Satan and Demon possessions can creep in your home and family through them. I don't really believe that, but I chucked it in our wood stove just the same. I believe just as the Bible says that where God is, Evil can't be, as God can't look upon sin, which is the reason why He looked away as Jesus gave up the Ghost for He BORE ALL OUR SINS. So up the chimney it went....



It's not so much the board as it is the openly sitting there with your mind in a state of "openness". You are to guard your thoughts. That's why meditation is wrong and openly asking "angels" to come help you with stuff as well. Lots of well intentioned stuff is fundamentally wrong. And yes that is the way in.


----------



## ToLog (Mar 2, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> It's not so much the board as it is the openly sitting there with your mind in a state of "openness". You are to guard your thoughts. That's why meditation is wrong and openly asking "angels" to come help you with stuff as well. Lots of well intentioned stuff is fundamentally wrong. And yes that is the way in.




i may have misunderstood your previous posts? not sure. 

but, you're not talking about turning away "big angels" who have come here to help, are you?


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2009)

roothog said:


> oh my! i didn't even think God's Name was supposed to be uttered by the practicing Hebrews. Of course, i could have been wrong.
> 
> as far as fearing a God that might pinch someone's head-off if they did wrong, well that sounds like a type or kind of cultural shock, but i have no clue, just speaking as a layman here.
> 
> being possessed by a spirit that causes one to fear God (Almighty, Creator) couldn't be a good thing in a world that spins on God's Providence.



Huh Huh


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2009)

earl said:


> Lowjack , is this akin to the faith healing like you see on TV? If not how is it different ?  When you say speaking in strange languages , is it similar to speaking in tongues as discussed on this forum ? Trying to get my ducks in a row before I comment.



I'll tell you my experiences with TV preachers, and I have being on TBN as a guest and with Zola.
I have never heard a genuine tongue spoken by anyone in any of those TV shows.
I speak several languages and languages and tongues have structure to it, not gibberish.
I did go to a meeting in a church in Miami, and we had an Amazon Indian with us , that one of our Missionaries had Brought to the university Of Miami Hospital for treatment, then everyone started with the tongues, the Amazonian man was very surprise as two ladies in front had turned around and spoke to him in his dialect and he was very frightened, because they were telling him terrible insults and cursing God, we walked out of there very fast.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> Lowjack,
> 
> You've got more experience here than most I suspect.
> 
> ...



The Very story by Muhammed Himself says he was possesed, so what can I tell you.
Jim Jones was another.

Consider the story as reported by Muhammad's favorite wife.

"Ayesha [Muhammad's favorite wife] reported "I saw him [Muhammad] while the revelation descended upon him on an intensely cold day; then it left him while his brow steamed with sweat" (Miskat IV).

This is an interesting story since it supports that Muhammad temporarily lost control of himself to a spiritual being. Notice that Ayesha reports, it left him. It is important to ask, "What was "it"?

In another story reported in the Hadith called Sahih Muslim, Book 26, Number 5395, [Search on the referenced site to find the number "5395"] Muhammad is reported to have gone into a trance-like state. Just before this phenomenon occurred, Muhammad was eating his evening meal and had been asked a question by another wife named Sauda. Then the event occurred. As the trance-like state took control over Muhammad, his thoughts and actions appeared to be frozen in time. No gestures or speech proceeded from Muhammad as long as he remained under spiritual captivation. Suddenly the phenomenon ended and Muhammad reentered the conversation with Sauda as if from the instant that he had earlier left that conversation. The Story about this event reads as follows:

Narrated Ayesha [Muhammad's favorite wife]:

. . . Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) was at that time in my house having his evening meal and there was a bone in his hand. Sauda [Another wife of Muhammad] reclined and said: Allah's Messenger. I went out and 'Umar said to me so and so [Asking Muhammad for permission]. She (Ayesha) reported: There came the revelation to him and then it was over; the bone was then in his hand and he had not thrown it and he said:" Permission has been granted to you that you may go out . . ."

Another interesting story that parallels the first story. There is a sequence to the possession as follows:

Muhammad has control of himself before the possession event occurs. 
Muhammad loses control of himself as a spirit takes control of him. In each story, Muhammad is not able to speak to the people around him, he stops eating, or in general is not capable of response during this time of spiritual captivation. 
When the spirit leaves, Muhammad gains control of himself and continues right where he left off. 
The New Testament presents spiritual possession by unclean spirits quite often. And usually, the end result is that the demons leave the person who is possessed due the power and presence of the Lord Jesus. Consider some texts that have a common thread as presented in the New Testament. 

In Luke 6:17-19, Jesus heals a Demon-possessed


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2009)

Rouster said:


> Lowjack: Have you come up on people that had been possessed from horsing around with ouigi boards?



Not That I know of, but anything that opens doors to the occult can be used by demons.


----------



## pnome (Mar 2, 2009)

Buckmoses said:


> Is it real?



Define "real"

What does "real" mean to you?


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 2, 2009)

pnome said:


> Define "real"
> 
> What does "real" mean to you?



Yeah here's what we need a person who doesn't believe in the metaphysical commenting on it.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 2, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> The Very story by Muhammed Himself says he was possesed, so what can I tell you.
> Jim Jones was another.
> 
> Consider the story as reported by Muhammad's favorite wife.
> ...



Now I am just making sure you were on your toes...

Yep... It took a Christian to convince him it was not a demon but Gabriel... How ironic...


----------



## pigpen1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes exorcism's are real and I performed one myself, on my wife, I removed two devils from her. One was a mastercard and the other was a visa.


----------



## pnome (Mar 2, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> Yes exorcism's are real and I performed one myself, on my wife, I removed two devils from her. One was a mastercard and the other was a visa.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 2, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> Yes exorcism's are real and I performed one myself, on my wife, I removed two devils from her. One was a mastercard and the other was a visa.




Please share the procedures with me.


I've never known anyone that I suspected of being possessed by a demon; other than the power of Satan infiltrating the life of all mankind at one time or another. I don't doubt the things that have been said. 
I would like to know how you find out that a person is possessed by 5 demons, or 3 demons?  How do you get the information.
Please don't think I'm baiting anyone.  This is an unknown subject to me.
Thanks.


----------



## pigpen1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> Please share the procedures with me.
> 
> 
> I've never known anyone that I suspected of being possessed by a demon




  OK here's the procedures....

  1. Wait till she is asleep, sneak in her pocket book with a pair of sharp scissors and gently remove cards and cut with precision into many small slivers. 

 2. Caution, they tend to return in greater numbers, so this is a continued process.

 3. If you succeed with #1 you will definitely see the last part of your quote...


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 2, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> OK here's the procedures....
> 
> 1. Wait till she is asleep, sneak in her pocket book with a pair of sharp scissors and gently remove cards and cut with precision into many small slivers.




Forget it.  The last time I got caught going through her purse it took 3 weeks for my bruises to heal.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 2, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> Yes exorcism's are real and I performed one myself, on my wife, I removed two devils from her. One was a mastercard and the other was a visa.




Hahahahahaha...

I go to walmart and the debil throws crapola into my buggy, and I look at it and rebuke it in the name of Jesus, and Jesus throws it back outta the buggy.

I also have to usher a few demons outta my house once in a while when that old tempter comes sneaking 'round my front door.
I open the door and rebuke them and tell them to get out and I say Jesus,Jesus, Jesus over and over and they cringe to the name of Jesus and they flee. Then I go outside and paint the doorpost with my hand with the blood of the lamb and dare them to try to get back in.

My neighbors probably think I'm nuts...LOL...but I am not a bit ashamed to name and proclaim or rebuke anything in the name of Jesus.

Acts 19:12-13 (King James Version)

 12So that from his body were brought unto the sick handkerchiefs or aprons, and the diseases departed from them, and the evil spirits went out of them. 

 13Then certain of the vagabond Jews, exorcists, took upon them to call over them which had evil spirits the name of the LORD Jesus, saying, We adjure you by Jesus whom Paul preacheth.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 2, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> Forget it.  The last time I got caught going through her purse it took 3 weeks for my bruises to heal.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 2, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> Forget it.  The last time I got caught going through her purse it took 3 weeks for my bruises to heal.



Yeah somethings are just not worth the effort...


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> Yes exorcism's are real and I performed one myself, on my wife, I removed two devils from her. One was a mastercard and the other was a visa.



That's pretty funny I may use it this week in one of my sermons, May I ?

But be careful throwing off discussions on this subject or irreverence, may also be demonic influence, it is how they like to work in secret , so no one knows they are influencing or even teaching about them, food for thought.


----------



## earl (Mar 3, 2009)

When you cast out the  demons does it cause the person to come to god ?


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Not That I know of, but anything that opens doors to the occult can be used by demons.



Quote "But be careful throwing off discussions on this subject or irreverence, may also be demonic influence, it is how they like to work in secret , so no one knows they are influencing or even teaching about them, food for thought." 


Now would be a time for the George Jones  song, "Come on in, sit right down, would you like to take the grand tour?"

So my friend Lowjack, my door opener, you are possessed with power sufficient not to be possessed! and the poor africans, mexicans, Haitians you speak of are not! And not only that, you warn other christians to fear frivolity and dismiss concerning spirits? By what power are you possessed to make you the Mohamud Ali of Demon conquest that the run of the mill saint lacks?

Conserning Mohamud, do you think that the God who stopped Paul to make him epileptic, cannot stop an Arab merchant who is? 

The Antichrist's heart seizes a man from the back because his power is nothing to a saint face to face. Just a thought.

Have you ever been to a charismatic revival meeting? where by individual fall into extacy for the power of the Holy Spirit. The Mohamad you discribe is a mild case? Perhaps?  Have you ever sat down at a meal with an epileptic who had a fit? It is not unclean.

In my case, I have not seen everthing. I am however as a poor powerless epileptic who routinely takes his meals with the unclean.


With respect pastor, using your own word, how do you know that yourself and your ministry is not just one big Wegee Board?


----------



## pigpen1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> That's pretty funny I may use it this week in one of my sermons, May I ?



  Yes you may.




Lowjack said:


> But be careful throwing off discussions on this subject or irreverence, may also be demonic influence, it is how they like to work in secret , so no one knows they are influencing or even teaching about them, food for thought.



 No irreverence intended, I know this is a serious matter and would not disrespect the truths of Gods Word or undermine the reality of the Satanic control on people.
 I believe it takes the Spirit of God to remove that control and God can use us in the process, but I think sometimes we have the wrong picture in mind when it comes to being possessed by demonic powers. We think sometimes that person has to be sitting with their head spinning around. However a person can look normal and be possessed. If the house is swept a garnished and the Spirit of God doesn't move in,  spirits more evil than the first can occupy.


----------



## fivesolas (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> The Spiritual has nothing to do with science, the mentally ill is a different story ,although we have found mentally ill people in hospitals that were possessed and we found many who thought they were possessed and were simply mentally ill.
> There are manifestations that possessed people go through that indicates possession, such as speaking in strange voices and strange languages, moving of objects, fearing God , unable to say God's name etc etc.
> 
> I had a couple that came into church looking for physical healing, they had being sick for years.
> when they came forward they became like stuck to the floor and couldn't walk , their eyes rolled back into their heads and started to growl, I simply walk up to them and said Satan release them in the name of Yeshua Hamasshiach, the woman screamed and said don't mention that name ! I said Yeshuah ! she fell back about 10 feet in top of the ladies in the front row, that man fell face down and vomited the stinkiest thing anyone ever smelled, immediately they both were fine, but didn't know where they were, and it took some doing to find out where they lived because they could not remember, when the house was found the inside was nothing but an altar to African gods, everything was burned and they have being healthy for over 10 years.



But unto you I say, and unto the rest in Thyatira, as many as have not this doctrine, and which have not known the depths of Satan, as they speak; I will put upon you none other burden. Revelation 2:24


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

gordon 2 said:


> Quote "But be careful throwing off discussions on this subject or irreverence, may also be demonic influence, it is how they like to work in secret , so no one knows they are influencing or even teaching about them, food for thought."
> 
> 
> Now would be a time for the George Jones  song, "Come on in, sit right down, would you like to take the grand tour?"
> ...


I guess I stirred something within you, I have an that with some people,never thought it would be you, usually is the smart little spirit or sin which we haven't being able to control, such as lust or envy that causes to reject the man of God.
Keep praying it might go away on it's own.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

fivesolas said:


> But unto you I say, and unto the rest in Thyatira, as many as have not this doctrine, and which have not known the depths of Satan, as they speak; I will put upon you none other burden. Revelation 2:24


I'll make sure I save that in case I move to Thyatira LOL, but yes unfortunately most Christians do not know the depths of Satan, he can be subtle or he can get personal, such as with my wife and me, where he appeared in person in our house, the house was shaken at night and banging on the walls , until he appeared in out bedroom one night in person, I rebuked him in the name of Jesus, because that's how I grew up calling him Jesus, an angel about the size of a basketball player , came through the wall and grabbed him and they both went through the other wall fighting, you could hear the battle to the point, that all the neighbors called the police they thought I was fighting a burglar on my side yard, when the police came, all they found was the lawn all torn up and they asked me if I had being in a fight, I said no. they even had helicopters all over the neighborhood, so yes I have being very involved in this ministry which began in 1972 and as soon as I began my wife and I got attack.
If you are a man of God you will be attacked, if you are not harassed and attacked I would question your position with God.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> I guess I stirred something within you, I have an that with some people,never thought it would be you, usually is the smart little spirit or sin which we haven't being able to control, such as lust or envy that causes to reject the man of God.
> Keep praying it might go away on it's own.



Is envy a sin? I though envy was OK and Jelousy was the sin? As to lust, my hormones are intact, even as my second teeth fall away. 

I do not reject the saints. Saints, their ministers, do not contradict themselves by what they  do or say. I fear that although you are well meaning, your spiritual world is at the margin of christianity.

As I have said before. I haven't seen everything and my knowledge is nothing. I can tell you this however, I have know a few "man of God" in my days who were devil chacers and how this  fractured  and chaced their congragations away from  the purpose that was the Lord"s.

Be careful brother that in your doings you do not conform with extreme to the historical way of your ancestors of "ever being on the look-out for signs of degeneracy, and suspicion of man's character."

As a matter of fact concerning lust, I am putting a block on all sinful sites as we speak. As to prayer, I am not worthy of prayer. However, I have great hope in you and your goodness.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

May God give you Wisdom and the Gift of Discerning Spirits.


----------



## fivesolas (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> I'll make sure I save that in case I move to Thyatira LOL, but yes unfortunately most Christians do not know the depths of Satan, he can be subtle or he can get personal, such as with my wife and me, where he appeared in person in our house, the house was shaken at night and banging on the walls , until he appeared in out bedroom one night in person, I rebuked him in the name of Jesus, because that's how I grew up calling him Jesus, an angel about the size of a basketball player , came through the wall and grabbed him and they both went through the other wall fighting, you could hear the battle to the point, that all the neighbors called the police they thought I was fighting a burglar on my side yard, when the police came, all they found was the lawn all torn up and they asked me if I had being in a fight, I said no. they even had helicopters all over the neighborhood, so yes I have being very involved in this ministry which began in 1972 and as soon as I began my wife and I got attack.
> If you are a man of God you will be attacked, if you are not harassed and attacked I would question your position with God.



I suggest reading the context. Jesus was not praising the people for knowing the depths of satan.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> May God give you Wisdom and the Gift of Discerning Spirits.



He has. It's just my assessments are...well...slow.

Peace bros.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

gordon 2 said:


> Quote "But be careful throwing off discussions on this subject or irreverence, may also be demonic influence, it is how they like to work in secret , so no one knows they are influencing or even teaching about them, food for thought."
> 
> 
> Now would be a time for the George Jones  song, "Come on in, sit right down, would you like to take the grand tour?"
> ...


Because the ministry is  a success with several hundred missions in all kinds of countries, including Communist Cuba with 81 churches there.
Miracles and Wonders Glorifying God not a man.
perhaps you should volunteer with one of our groups like "Doctors without borders"and see how the work of he lord is done, without money payed, something that might be a novelty to American pastors.

Exorcism is something that is done when it is necessary and only a very small part of our ministry.
Shalom


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 3, 2009)

I had a scary experience with a Ouija board when I was a kid.
Maybe that's my 'problem'... maybe I need to be exercised...


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Because the ministry is  a success with several hundred missions in all kinds of countries, including Communist Cuba with 81 churches there.
> Miracles and Wonders Glorifying God not a man.
> perhaps you should volunteer with one of our groups like "Doctors without borders"and see how the work of he lord is done, without money payed, something that might be a novelty to American pastors.
> 
> ...




Doctor's Without Borders is part of your group?/?/? Our doctors here are being drafted to Gaza with that organization...  Do you see spiritual irony and contradiction in that my jewish-christhian friend. 

Sort of lets kill and mame  them so we can save them.  The is spiritual deficit  in that bank or trip  if you ask me....

But you are not asking. Who am I.

Concerning your take on Revelation. I don't get it. You have posted concerning things and grave events to soon come many times and the dates go by like any other day....

Casting in Jesus is casting out devils is enough for this saint.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I had a scary experience with a Ouija board when I was a kid.
> Maybe that's my 'problem'... maybe I need to be exercised...



No what you need is  to be less hard on yourself and to love like your on vacation everyday.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

gordon 2 said:


> Doctor's Without Borders is part of your group?/?/? Our doctors here are being drafted to Gaza with that organization...  Do you see spiritual irony and contradiction in that my jewish-christhian friend.
> 
> Sort of lets kill and mame  them so we can save them.  The is spiritual deficit  in that bank or trip  if you ask me....
> 
> But you are not asking. Who am I.


When I lived in Israel ,we treated thousands of Palestinians sometimes at risk of being killed by either side, there were many Jewish doctors making the trip, but of course you will not read or see that in CNN.
Many of the doctors in our group are Cuban Americans yet they treat Cuban children in Cuba, isn't that what the master commands, love thy enemy ?
What Bible do you read ?, I'm Curious


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I had a scary experience with a Ouija board when I was a kid.
> Maybe that's my 'problem'... maybe I need to be exercised...


I recommend bicycling that is the best exercise around,LOL
now if that Avatar is you, I say you need some lip color exorcism, IMO, lOL


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> I recommend bicycling that is the best exercise around,LOL
> now if that Avatar is you, I say you need some lip color exorcism, IMO, lOL



It's me.... that was my 'goth' look... you should have seen my daughter's reaction     I'm normally a neutral-color lipstick/ lipgloss kind of girl... that was blood red, outlined in black.  Fun for playing around, but not your everyday occurance!


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> When I lived in Israel ,we treated thousands of Palestinians sometimes at risk of being killed by either side, there were many Jewish doctors making the trip, but of course you will not read or see that in CNN.
> Many of the doctors in our group are Cuban Americans yet they treat Cuban children in Cuba, isn't that what the master commands, love thy enemy ?
> What Bible do you read ?, I'm Curious




I'm a Roman Catholic. There is a lakie in rome that reads it for me.























NOT!

Lets see.  I read...(I'm reaching above my putter..) KJV for nurses. The Jeruselm Bible (catholic), International bible, The Good news bible, The Amplified Bible, the picture bible for when I'm tired....

Most of these I read in french as well as anglais. The KJV of course I don't read in french, that would be an oxymoron read.

Also, I have this wierd bible that I picked up once at a yard sale. It is written backwards, in that you start reading at the back of the book. It starts from Genesis up to Samual.

It has a foreign script, which seems to be upside down on the right hand side of the page and in the upper half, with what I assume is  a translation in english to the left. The bottom  half and indeed sometimes three quarter of the page is devoted to commentary.

The title is as follows: The Soncino CHUMASH, the five books of Moses with Haphtoroth. The Soncino Press , London.

Also I have at hand Kenneth Scott Latourette's, A History of Christianity which I read frequently to remind me that catholics have not cornered the market on beauty.

What is it with you today? You are not usually full of chatter. You on steriods,  lots of cuban coffee? In any case, I'm real happy to finally get to know you. Peace bros.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&hl=en&v=YVuHTQm0810&feature=related

PS do you have dealings with the American Embasy in Cuba when you go to Cuba? Are they still in the Swiss Embasy, say...2 to 3 hundred of them???


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

No I deal with the US state department directly as Americans can only travel under special Visas to Cuba, Religious is one category, but you need permission from both the US and Cuba.
Just yesterday Cuba announced it will limit the Methodist pastors visas as well.
Apparently the Methodist Church is growing too fast for old clef hoof.
We are waiting for a similar action against us.

http://www.theledger.com/article/20...-Restrict-Visits-by-Florida-United-Methodists


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> It's me.... that was my 'goth' look... you should have seen my daughter's reaction     I'm normally a neutral-color lipstick/ lipgloss kind of girl... that was blood red, outlined in black.  Fun for playing around, but not your everyday occurance!


I thought you ate some fruit and forgot to wipe,LOL


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> I thought you ate some fruit and forgot to wipe,LOL



Juicy!!!!


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 3, 2009)

And so I sent some men to fight, and one came back at dead of night.
Said he'd seen my enemy. Said he looked just like me~

DD Just noticed your new sig line... I love that song. I own the album. It is his best work IMO.


----------



## Tim L (Mar 3, 2009)

A good break off thread could be about ougi boards....when i was a kid we played with them alot and it was incredible how accurate they were (not just telling us things we already knew)...I guess we lucked out in that none in our little group had problems (that i know of), but I have heard of others that really went through some scary times after playing with ougi boards.....of course as others have said, the boards themselves are not the problem, it is the person opening up and inviting sprits to come in.........fasinating stuff....sometimes a little too fasinating..


----------



## Tim L (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> No I deal with the US state department directly as Americans can only travel under special Visas to Cuba, Religious is one category, but you need permission from both the US and Cuba.
> Just yesterday Cuba announced it will limit the Methodist pastors visas as well.
> Apparently the Methodist Church is growing too fast for old clef hoof.
> We are waiting for a similar action against us.
> ...



Alot of Methodist clergy have been allowed into Cuba in recent years....from what I understand (and I'm sure u know alot more about this than I do); you really have to jump through hoops and your extremly limited as to what is allowed, but it can be done..


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2009)

You say the methodist church was growing to fast? This is what he article says, "but apparently some unspecified incidents during the exchange visits had caused concern in the higher...." 

I can easily believe this. Americans have a  habit of bragging up their politics, cuba or not. 

Also, it only takes a couple of bumkins to rile the locals. I will never forget a documentary I watched once on a Pentacostal group that visited the holy land. Some bold followers in that group tried to convert the christians who had lived in Isreal  for 2000yrs to christianity!  The americans could not make the distinction that chritianity could be other than american!


Needless to say, no one needs tourist like that, and I bet the locals make a complaint with the bus tour company...." don't bring any of their kind back here, HEAR!"


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Rouster said:


> A good break off thread could be about ougi boards....when i was a kid we played with them alot and it was incredible how accurate they were (not just telling us things we already knew)...I guess we lucked out in that none in our little group had problems (that i know of), but I have heard of others that really went through some scary times after playing with ougi boards.....of course as others have said, the boards themselves are not the problem, it is the person opening up and inviting sprits to come in.........fasinating stuff....sometimes a little too fasinating..



One evening when I was a teenager, a few of my peers were at a cousin's house. We decided to have a sayance for some dumb teen reason, We all sat on the floor, girls and boys and  someone flicked the lights off. 

Next someone conjured up the spirit of some local historical legend who had apparently given himself to the devil. As soon as his name was uttered, and with a bit of quiet and waiting, ---- there was a fierce scratching sound at the door. The door was made of wood and the sound was aweful.

Someone got up and answered the door not knowing at all what would come in. Uncle Herold's black and tan coon hound came in, licked everbody's face and the lights were put ON!  

The stunt was never attempted again as far as I know.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> First one I was involved in was a 12-13 year old boy, it took 6 men to hold him down and we exorcised 7 demons from him,



Wow.  I don't even know where to start.  I'll try anyway.....how do you count 7 demons?  Seriously, I need to know this.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 3, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> Yes exorcism's are real and I performed one myself, on my wife, I removed two devils from her. One was a mastercard and the other was a visa.



Awesome.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 3, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> And so I sent some men to fight, and one came back at dead of night.
> Said he'd seen my enemy. Said he looked just like me~
> 
> DD Just noticed your new sig line... I love that song. I own the album. It is his best work IMO.



I totally agree... I think he's an awesome artist, love his voice.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 3, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I totally agree... I think he's an awesome artist, love his voice.



My other favorite from that album is 1973.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Wow.  I don't even know where to start.  I'll try anyway.....how do you count 7 demons?  Seriously, I need to know this.


His Father had conjured 7 spirits of which he believed were spirit of dead relatives,(But were Not) as We held the boy down and ordered the spirit out it would talk back in different voices, we did this 7 times, the boy had a huge tumor in his scalp that disappeared that same night.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> His Father had conjured 7 spirits of which he believed were spirit of dead relatives,(But were Not) as We held the boy down and ordered the spirit out it would talk back in different voices, we did this 7 times, the boy had a huge tumor in his scalp that disappeared that same night.



I'm really glad you're volunteering all this.  I find it very informative.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm really glad you're volunteering all this.  I find it very informative.


I could exorcise the one pulling you by the chain in your avatar,LOL


----------



## Big7 (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's the deal on Exorcism:

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/05709a.htm

http://oce.catholic.com/index.php?title=Exorcism

I know rj - you don't like long links.
This is a tough subject though.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> His Father had conjured 7 spirits of which he believed were spirit of dead relatives,(But were Not) as We held the boy down and ordered the spirit out it would talk back in different voices, we did this 7 times, the boy had a huge tumor in his scalp that disappeared that same night.


Not being morbid or overly curious about this. But do you guys video this? I mean this kind of stuff would add volumes to theological study.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

No we never have, it is a thing about people's privacy, I wouldn't want it on you tube, or to have people wanting to be exorcise because of headaches and things like that, we do it when a manifestation of evil spirits happened, last one at the church when we were baptizing a bunch of people and this lady began to manifest a Spirit Cursing God etc.
Everyone in Church is used to it and everyone knows what to do, she was picked up from the floor and taken outside and laid hands on her, we have 8-10 pastors at service always.
Our Church caters to a lot of people from many countries which come with a lot of religious baggage, lately we being getting a lot of Hindus accepting Messiah.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> No we never have, it is a thing about people's privacy, I wouldn't want it on you tube, or to have people wanting to be exorcise because of headaches and things like that, we do it when a manifestation of evil spirits happened, last one at the church when we were baptizing a bunch of people and this lady began to manifest a Spirit Cursing God etc.
> Everyone in Church is used to it and everyone knows what to do, she was picked up from the floor and taken outside and laid hands on her, we have 8-10 pastors at service always.
> Our Church caters to a lot of people from many countries which come with a lot of religious baggage, lately we being getting a lot of Hindus accepting Messiah.



Understood. 

What's the difference between demonic possession and sin. For instance was (using an extreme case) was Hitler demonically possessed or was he just given over to his sins and sexual desires? Extreme case I know but I have heard arguments and explanations going both ways. Mainly that demonic possession cannot hurt other people.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

This is how not to do it and I don't want my parishioners to appear like this, a pastor has to look out for his sheep.
Christians cannot be possesed;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTEshwPppFM&feature=related

This is what arabs call a jin, we call it a very low rank demon, this girl was probably abused for many years, according to what the demon was saying.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 3, 2009)

Kind of hard to tell whether they are exorcising or putting a new demon in...

I know Christians cannot be possessed but what I am asking is do you believe possession can go so far as to hurt other people?


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> Understood.
> 
> What's the difference between demonic possession and sin. For instance was (using an extreme case) was Hitler demonically possessed or was he just given over to his sins and sexual desires? Extreme case I know but I have heard arguments and explanations going both ways. Mainly that demonic possession cannot hurt other people.



Demonic possession most of the time has nothing to do with sin, a sinful nature is acquire from the moment of birth.
A demon is acquire through a process, first comes depression, then oppression and finally possession, a demon can influence a non-Christian by this method.
A Christian who has being sealed with the Holy Spirit cannot exist in the same body where the Holy Spirit dwells, people who get possessed and are church members is because they truly have not accepted Christ.
Demonic possession can hurt people around, I know I have being punched ,kicked and scratched and so have most of my co-pastors, so the spirit has to be bound and cast out.

I personally believe Hitler was the third beast and therefore the Anti-Christ before the false prophet, so he was possessed, he confessed he felt something take hold of him when he touched a sword in a museum when he was younger.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 3, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Demonic possession most of the time has nothing to do with sin, a sinful nature is acquire from the moment of birth.
> A demon is acquire through a process, first comes depression, then oppression and finally possession, a demon can influence a non-Christian by this method.
> A Christian who has being sealed with the Holy Spirit cannot exist in the same body where the Holy Spirit dwells, people who get possessed and are church members is because they truly have not accepted Christ.
> Demonic possession can hurt people around, I know I have being punched ,kicked and scratched and so have most of my co-pastors, so the spirit has to be bound and cast out.
> ...



I've heard that about the sword and heard it was why he was so preoccupied with the Occult. So much of Nazi crap is based around it. 

So who would be the false prophet? Someone on the scene yet?


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> I've heard that about the sword and heard it was why he was so preoccupied with the Occult. So much of Nazi crap is based around it.
> 
> So who would be the false prophet? Someone on the scene yet?



We are at war with him right now Brother !

Check this out;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...in-possessed-Devil-says-Vatican-exorcist.html


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

Remember the prophecy that the beast would pass on its power to the false prophet ?
And how it would persecute the woman in the desert about to give birth ? the woman is Israel and the baby was the New Israel being born in 1948.
http://christianactionforisrael.org/antiholo/arabnazi.html


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2009)

Good night !


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 4, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> Not being morbid or overly curious about this. But do you guys video this? I mean this kind of stuff would add volumes to theological study.



I was thinking a different area of study personally.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 4, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> I could exorcise the one pulling you by the chain in your avatar,LOL



That dog is not a demon, just so you know.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 4, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> We are at word with him right now Brother !
> 
> Check this out;
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...in-possessed-Devil-says-Vatican-exorcist.html



"I am convinced that the Nazis were all possessed. All you have to do is think about what Hitler - and Stalin did. Almost certainly they were possessed by the Devil.

"You can tell by their behaviour and their actions, from the horrors they committed and the atrocities that were committed on their orders. That's why we need to defend society from demons."


What's the biblical reference for group possession?


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 4, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Remember the prophecy that the beast would pass on its power to the false prophet ?
> And how it would persecute the woman in the desert about to give birth ? the woman is Israel and the baby was the New Israel being born in 1948.
> http://christianactionforisrael.org/antiholo/arabnazi.html


The Führer's Mufti: After World War I, the Great Powers of Europe jockeyed for influence in the Middle East's oil fields and trade routes, with France and Britain holding mandates throughout most of the region. In the 1930s, the fascist regimes that arose in Italy and Germany sought greater stakes in the area, and began courting Arab leaders to revolt against their British and French custodians. Among their many willing accomplices was Jerusalem Mufti Haj Amin el-Husseini, who fled Palestine after agitating against the British during the Arab Revolt of 1936-39. He found refuge in Iraq – another of Her Majesty's mandates – where he again topped the British most wanted list after helping pull the strings behind the Iraqi coup of 1941. The revolt in Baghdad was orchestrated by Hitler as part of a strategy to squeeze the region between the pincers of Rommel's troops in North Africa, German forces in the Caucuses and pro-Nazi forces in Iraq. However, in June 1941 British troops put down the rebellion and the Mufti escaped via Tehran to Italy and eventually to Berlin.





The Muslim Brotherhood founded in 1925 (I think...) in Egypt and responsible for the assassination of Anwar Sadat and the presence of every Islamic terrorist group from Yassar Arafat's PLO and the Fatah to Al Qaeda. It's kind of like the monster that spawned them all were huge fans of Hitler and the Nazi's.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 6, 2009)

Check this out;
http://ezralevant.com/2009/01/nazis-and-palestinians-march-a.html


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep. They will be joining more and more in the future too. Tim McVeigh (sp?) didn't work without training. Guess who gave it to him????


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 6, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> Yep. They will be joining more and more in the future too. Tim McVeigh (sp?) didn't work without training. Guess who gave it to him????



Wasn't his wife a Muslim ? I thought I read that somewhere??????????????


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 6, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Wasn't his wife a Muslim ? I thought I read that somewhere??????????????



I think that was the other guy. The one now sitting in jail for life. His wife I believe was a Phillipino with supposed ties to that militant islamic group there.


----------



## ToLog (Mar 6, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> I think that was the other guy. The one now sitting in jail for life. His wife I believe was a Phillipino with supposed ties to that militant islamic group there.




Lot's of "those" individuals claim we are a part of the Great Satan.

how did they come to that conclusion, given our interests in hard-work, savings, Worship, and desire to move ahead?


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 7, 2009)

roothog said:


> Lot's of "those" individuals claim we are a part of the Great Satan.
> 
> how did they come to that conclusion, given our interests in hard-work, savings, Worship, and desire to move ahead?


Sure ! Satan's old trick, "he is good your bad" Type of rhetoric.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 7, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Sure ! Satan's old trick, "he is good your bad" Type of rhetoric.



The greatest trick the devil ever played was convincing the world he didn't exist.

Great quote from Exit Wounds a good Steven Segal movie.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 7, 2009)

You got that right !


----------

